# Egg's Before Bed????



## TopProducer (Mar 3, 2008)

Recently I've been eating 1-2 eggs cooked over easy shortly before bed. I'm on a lean bulking diet. Do you think this is okay? I've seemed to sway away from just egg whites recently and have been eating the yolks too more often.

Stat's - Male, 25 yrs old, 6-7% bf


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just watch your fat intake and you'll be fine (yolks have lots of fat).  A lot of people say eat a slow digesting protein before going to bed like red meat or some type of casein, both sides have valid arguments.


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 3, 2008)

1 or 2 eggs are fine. I think eating some fats before bed is a good idea as it digests slowly which is what you want as you wont be eating for awhile.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 3, 2008)

6-7% bodyfat is impressive .


----------



## HOOPIE (Mar 3, 2008)

1-2 eggs heck there are nights when i will eat 7-8 whites and 2-3 whole eggs before bed.  An im cutting for a show.


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 4, 2008)

HOOPIE said:


> 1-2 eggs heck there are nights when i will eat 7-8 whites and 2-3 whole eggs before bed.  An im cutting for a show.



yeah man I meant 1-2 eggs with a meal. If Im eating lean meat or eggwhites before bed I will throw in some fat like whole eggs or nuts otherwise I will eat fatty meat like salmon or steak, either method keeps from starving through the night.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are at 6-7% BF whatever you are doing is working.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 4, 2008)

No, it is not okay.

Eggs are breakfast food and eating them at any other time of the day is just plain wrong.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 4, 2008)

Pat, you sound like my girlfriend when i eat steak for breakfast lol.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 4, 2008)

steak is okay any time of the day.  preferrably at every meal.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 4, 2008)

P-funk said:


> steak is okay any time of the day.  preferrably at every meal.



I like to take the 72oz challenge at every meal.  Am I getting enough protein?


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 5, 2008)

P-funk said:


> No, it is not okay.
> 
> Eggs are breakfast food and eating them at any other time of the day is just plain wrong.



cant see why, I wouldnt recommend when dieting for competition but offseason no prob.


----------



## HOOPIE (Mar 5, 2008)

Shadowcam said:


> cant see why, I wouldnt recommend when dieting for competition but offseason no prob.



I eat eggs pre contest all the time wihtout any problems...


Mind if i ask why you say not if your in contest prep?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2008)

Shadowcam said:


> cant see why, I wouldnt recommend when dieting for competition but offseason no prob.



a) i was being sarcastic.

b) the fact that you differentiate eating eggs at night between competition and offseason makes me laugh.


----------



## Biggly (Mar 6, 2008)

Eggs before bedtime is a bad idea.

Unless you sleep alone and don't mind the stink of your own flatulence 

Seriously though, I was tempted to reply to a different thread about starving before bed with "eat a boiled egg" but figured I'd get jumped on cos of that nasty nasty cholestorol (which you need for testosterone by the way).

Eggs is good.


B.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 6, 2008)

This may be a silly source, but Lenny on The Simpsons said a few lines about how the cholesterol in eggs has not been proven to be directly detrimental for health.

Horrible source, I know, but the writers of the show didnt just make that shit up.  There has to be something out there that states this...and possibly something that states it is wrong.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 6, 2008)

Cholesterol has been a big debate for decades in the nutrition community. Dietary cholesterol does not necessarily correlate with increased serum cholesterol levels. However one who is genetically predisposed to atherosclerosis really needs to keep an eye on it. Having said all that, the dietary treatment for high cholesterol is not only to limit dietary cholesterol intake, but to limit fat intake (saturated fat, while keeping mono and polyunsat's up), and increase fiber and low GI carbs. Obviously exercise is important but is a more indirect mechanism.


----------



## HOOPIE (Mar 6, 2008)

Its nothing for me to eat 8-10 eggs prior to bed.  Usually 8 whites and 2 whole....or 10 whites and some almonds


----------



## Biggly (Mar 6, 2008)

*sigh*

You know, I came here to be among kindred spirits and to not have to keep explaining "Well bodybuilders say.." to back up controversial things such as my dismissal of dietary cholesterol as a problem in itself. It's a _symptom_, not a cause, of artery problems. 

Blaming cholesterol itself is like looking at an injured limb and crying "Banadages and plaster casts breaks arms!"

What damaged the artery in the first place that caused the body to patch the damage with cholesterol?

If you eat a lot of the stuff your blood levels don't rise much at all. If you don't eat any of the stuff _your body will make its own_. Eating the stuff is not the issue. 

Also, what percentage of heart attack patients have high cholesterol? Less than half - and many heart attack patients have _too low _cholesterol.

No I'm not going to provide sources, just suggest you do your own research into this because it is by no means the clear-cut evil substance it is painted as.

I'll remove egg yolks when cutting sometimes purely as fat is so easily stored as fat but no, don't be scared of eggs.


B.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2008)

Biggly said:


> *sigh*
> 
> You know, I came here to be among kindred spirits and to not have to keep explaining "Well bodybuilders say.." to back up controversial things such as my dismissal of dietary cholesterol as a problem in itself. It's a _symptom_, not a cause, of artery problems.
> 
> ...




Don't get so defensive.  This is a "discussion forum".  Most people here understand that normal dietary cholesterol intake is of little consequence.


----------



## Biggly (Mar 7, 2008)

Warm fuzzies 



B.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 7, 2008)

I ate 5 eggs last night.  3.5 yolks.  Am I going to die?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes!!!! hurry and get everything organized for your family.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 7, 2008)

Done.

Ill leave the other 7 eggs to P.


----------



## TopProducer (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for your help everyone. I was just concerned about the extra cholesteral and fats before bed, but I guess I will continue to have my protein shake and eggs before bed.


----------



## gguyBB (Jan 7, 2009)

I've come to prefer eggs before bed, but for a different reason.  If I eat whey protein to close to bedtime, I have horrible night sweats.  Took me a while to make the connection, but it's definitely the whey.  I wake up and the whole bed is drenched in sweat.  Not very pleasant.


----------



## Biggly (Jan 7, 2009)

If I eat eggs before bedtime I'm guaranteed no sex....

*thrust fart thrust fart thrust fart*

Kinnda kills the mood.




B.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 7, 2009)

Biggly said:


> If I eat eggs before bedtime I'm guaranteed no sex....
> 
> *thrust fart thrust fart thrust fart*
> 
> ...



Fuck that....Farts don't stop me or my girl when me or my girl deal them.  Shit my girl farted one time while i was eating her, we giggled and went on at it.


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 7, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Fuck that....Farts don't stop me or my girl when me or my girl deal them.  Shit my girl farted one time while i was eating her, we giggled and went on at it.



Thats nasty


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 7, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Fuck that....Farts don't stop me or my girl when me or my girl deal them.  Shit my girl farted one time while i was eating her, we giggled and went on at it.



I knew you didn't mind the butthole, and here's the proof!


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 7, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> I knew you didn't mind the butthole, and here's the proof!



Hey what can ya do?  



Irons77 said:


> Thats nasty



I'm a freak.


----------



## Skib (Jan 8, 2009)

for some reason cottage cheese before bed has always been my number one choice... in fact i don't really eat it any other time of day... as for eggs, they're yummy but i find eating too many too often starts to get gross after a while... i usually just stick to no more than 2-3 per day but that's just personal preference...


----------



## Hench (Jan 8, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Done.
> 
> Ill leave the other 7 eggs to P.


----------



## Biggerisbetter (Jan 9, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Fuck that....Farts don't stop me or my girl when me or my girl deal them.  Shit my girl farted one time while i was eating her, we giggled and went on at it.


Now that's love right there.


----------

